# is it safe to use fairy liquid whilst cleaning out my mantis tank?



## beckyl92 (May 24, 2009)

I recently got a new tank and its starting to smell..

i normally just use hot water.

just wanna be on the safe side


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 24, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> I recently got a new tank and its starting to smell..i normally just use hot water.
> 
> just wanna be on the safe side


For Americans, "Fairy Liquuid" is not made by the faeries that live in Arkanis's garden and delight his kids, it is a very long-established brand of washing up (dish washing) soap. I use something similar to wash my deli cups, and I'd just suggest that you take care to rinse it out very thoroughly after washing, Becky. I heard somewhere that it is mildly abrasive, though, so it might not be good for plastic cups.


----------



## beckyl92 (May 24, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> For Americans, "Fairy Liquuid" is not made by the faeries that live in Arkanis's garden and delight his kids, it is a very long-established brand of washing up (dish washing) soap. I use something similar to wash my deli cups, and I'd just suggest that you take care to rinse it out very thoroughly after washing, Becky. I heard somewhere that it is mildly abrasive, though, so it might not be good for plastic cups.


im using a glass tank


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 24, 2009)

Never heard of it, but if Phil says ok, then it is ok! I use a blech alternative dish soap on all my mantis stuff and never a problem.


----------



## beckyl92 (May 25, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Never heard of it, but if Phil says ok, then it is ok! I use a blech alternative dish soap on all my mantis stuff and never a problem.


okay thanks  

wooo get my 3 ghost mantids in 1 day!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 11, 2009)

I just use super hot water but if I need a cleaner I use something natural or organic. They sell a lot of all natural cleaners in stores these days! GO GREEN!


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2009)

Never heard of it but I just use dish soap. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## phreeze (Jul 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> This isn't rocket science.


Always best to check when using chemicals around pets though, i have used flash in the past to disinfect enclosures, but i was very very careful when rinsing them out and it had no negative effect on the ghosts living in it, but i do prefer to stick to hot water when i can.


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2009)

phreeze said:


> Always best to check when using chemicals around pets though, i have used flash in the past to disinfect enclosures, but i was very very careful when rinsing them out and it had no negative effect on the ghosts living in it, but i do prefer to stick to hot water when i can.


What I mean is that this hobby is not difficult in general. Just use common sense. I wash my own dishes with dishsoap so I know it wiill be fine for mantids. I've even used bleach on enclosures before. If you do it right and rinse well it is fine.


----------

